# Audi A4 Sportline (Solid Red) - Tuition Detail



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

From a couple of weekend's ago, this is Stuhil's lovely Audi A4 S-Line. Booked in for a tuition detail so Stuart could learn the techniques being used on the detail as well as getting the car detailed, and the end results are therefore part of Stuart's own hard work as well as ours - very rewarding for both us, and for anyone wanting to achieve the results themselves  Davy, Gordon and myself on the team today 

As mentioned in a previous thread, as a team we are looking at pushing forward and expanding our washing techniques to suit different situations where we may be working - from unit where we can use snowfoam and water happily, to showgrounds where washing is restricted with no hose, to inside garages where classic cars cannot be easily moved outside for washing. On this detail, we chose to wash the car inside using Optimum No Rinse shampoo for the bodywork and the steam cleaner for wheels and arches.

ONR for me has major advantages for those wanting to wash their car and make sure its perfect at a show... its not always possible to get a rinsing hose, but getting a bucket of water is much easier. Careful wash technique is required but over the past weeks and months we have been developping this and seeing what works best to ensure safe washing. The car, ready for washing indoors:










As a traditional wash, two buckets prepared with water:










In one bucket, Gordon here adds a couple of capfuls of ONR to the wash bucket...




























The philosophy behind ONR is a super slick wash solution which encapsulates dirt so it slides off of the paintwork without marring. This does seem to work, as we have been using Gordon's Vectra as a test mule for this since the summer months  But it does require the correct method to be used, adapt a little from traditiona two bucket wash! The key is not to have shed loads of water on the car, all running pff everywhere - squeeze a lot of the water out of the sponge (do not use a mitt):










Then gently with no pressure wipe the sponge over the region of paint. Only go small distances, espeically on dirty panels and return to rinse bucket often to clean sponge and then renew with ONR solution from wash bucket. Some common sense is required here - if the panel is very dirty, go only a very small distance and return to bucket often. Dont press down, keep returning to same area with more passes instead if more cleaning is needed. The sponge should be lightly swept acorss the paint...










The water from the solution then sheets and runs off...










Lightly dry the panel following with a drying towel - as the name suggests, no rinsing is required. This minimises water used, and also minimised water spilling everywhere which when inside or at a showground is highly desireable!

The wheel were cleaned using the Steam Cleaner... as you can see, pretty clean anyway in the befores:



















Because they were in good condition, the wheels could be cleaned with no chemicals with the steam cleaner... a little Bilberry, or APC could be added to the cleaning brush. To ensure you dont mark the alloy, as you do with paint, only use very light pressure with the brush and go over areas often rather than trying to shift everything in one go. The wheel insides with the steam cleaner...



















You can see the dirt being removed with the method...










Working away on the faces of the wheel...




























and on the arches...










The end results...














































We'd say they were pretty clean  Now, any severe pitting or tar for example would require a tar remover but be aware that old clay can also be used if for some reason aggressive chemicals cannot be used for removing tar... takes longer, and does ruin the clay but the option is there. The key is to be flexible, widen your armoury of techniques to deal with a variety of situations you may be faced with as the more time I spend detailing, the more I see that traditional methods are not always readily applicable and the ability to change and adapt is very important.

Returning to the detail  ... After claying the paintwork was assessed for defects. General medium to in places severe swirls were apparent...
















































































































































































































As always, we start with light abrasive combinations and work up until the desired level of correction is achieved carefully monitoring the paint removal rates to ensure the machining is safe and in the interests of the long term life of the paint.

For the majority of the car, we found Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish sufficed for correction, either using a 3M yellow polishing pad or where required stepping up to a Chemical Guys Hexlogic Green Heavy Polishing pad for a little extra bite. Both standard Zenith point method...


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm
Work at 1800rpm until residue clear
Refine at 1200rpm

and a regenerating technique...


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm
Work at 1800rpm until residue clear
Reduce to 1200rpm, no pressure to bring back polish residue
Work at 1800rpm until residue clear
Repeat until residue remains clear at 1200rpm
Refine at 900rpm

were used depending on level of cut required.

On the bonnet there were more visible RDS...










Here, 3M Fast Cut was used on a Chemical Guys Yellow Hexlogic Compounding Pad to remove the deeper marks...


Spread at 600rpm
Begin working at 1200rpm
Work at 2000rpm, firm pressure and moderate machine speeds until defects removed

All paintwork was then refined using Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish with a 3M blue finishing pad (just a little change from my traditional #205, incase I was getting predictable ).

The end results, starting with the bonnet which was mine for the day! :lol::














































I love solid colours for showing the machine finish - so rewarding to see the Sun Gun nice and sharp 

Onto the passenger side, where Stuart must take credit for the refining stage as he took to the rotary very well on the day!:









































































Gordon was working alongside Stuart on the rear 3/4, team working and sharing hints and tips as they went along...





































Bootlid...














































Davy and myself spending time on the driver's side...




























Stuart was not just involved in the refining process, but was also working on the correction too as anyone who comes along for a tuition detail would be - you get stuck into the detail with us! 




























Some from my efforts on driver's door...





































And wing...



















Cant forget the mirrors... 










Today's LSP of choice was Collinite 476S - chosen for its durability to protect the finish we had spent many hours achieving. Still the most durable wax in my experience (hybrid, sealant, whatever you want to call it - it works, and does so damn well!).

Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50, trim with Chemical Guys New Look, glass with Duragloss 751, wheels with FK1000P, aluminium trim with Jeffs Prime, arches dressed with All Seasons Dressing.

To get some full car after shots, and to help show off Davy's sterling work on the roof p), I risked life and limb and crawled up onto the unit office roof with the aid of Davy throwing me! Pics from above :



















Wing in the halide lights...



















The roof for Davy:










Some whole car afters from up high:














































And back down to earth for our traditional after shots (roll on the summer when its dry and bright outside for our afters! ):























































and some reflection-style arty pics...














































And finally, some good old Collinite beading:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Great work:thumb:

Thanks for the write ups.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Dave KG said:


>


 Is brake dust as harmful as it used to be? Because I can spot a potential H&S issue here.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking again lads  steam cleaner looks interesting, whats it like for cleaning tyre walls before dressing them?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You could happily wear a face mask and goggle for protection - I personally do, sometimes even when spraying water from a pressure washer as you get a backlash from that too in a very fine mist, but then I'm more of a health and safety freak from my lab background.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Once again chaps that is a crackin job. Car looks super fab.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb detail guys :thumb:

I stick by my view that solid red is THE colour for a well detailed car IMHO and that just proves it once again 

Its also superb to see you detail at THE highest level using techniques that eliminate water run-off and prove once again that its possible to safely detail a car without the need for hugely wasteful (and in some cases illegal) techniques. Thanks for showing this in so much detail :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice write up Dave and good work by the team there.  Very impressed by the steam cleaned wheels. :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great read Dave KG, the whole detail benefits everyone involved - wish there was someone like that round me I could join.

Are brake pads still made out of asbestos these days?

Chris


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work.Like the use of the steam cleaner on the wheels instead of nasty chemicals


----------



## foxspeed (Aug 15, 2009)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## ben-k (Sep 22, 2009)

*Next training days*

Hi when your next available training days?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ben-k said:


> Hi when your next available training days?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100114


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice work as usual guys


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks nice guys, well done!

:thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking looking detail as usual guys


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

*Thanks Team Fab*

A huge "thanks" to Team Fab who comprised of Caledonia, Dave KG and Badly Dubbed. Spookily, after three weeks of no internet access (thanks BT), I logged on tonight to satisfy my illicit addiction for some DW lewd details and 'help ma boab' did I not come across the detail of this gorgeous A4...Oh well I've got to say that...it is mine after all!.

I booked a session with the boys a number of months ago, however between one thing and another it didn't take place until Sunday 1st Nov...and wasn't the wait a tension builder.

When I told my friends and family that I had booked a session with the team, A) they couldn't believe I was so sad and B) they couldn't believe I could get my car any shinier than it was.

I must say I do take care of my car as I wash it every week and clay/polish/wax it 2/3 times a year which includes wheel removal and under bonnet etc. However despite it looking gleaming to the uneducated amongst the wider unwashed community, I was always very conscious of the swirls which shone from the paint on sunny (?) days. I bought the car when it was 9months old and couldn't believe the marks on the paint...as many of you on here would say "it had been through the swirolmatic" courtesy of the previous (female) keeper. On a lighter note...the car was registered on 14th Feburary as a Valentine present...remember I said I bought it when it was 9 months old?...Oops!!!

Anyway, friends and work colleauges repeatedly comment on how shiney my car always looks and even though they see it on an almost daily basis, they still feel the need to comment, however I was never fully satisfied...enter stage left...The A-Team.

I arrived at the Cambuslang Unit shortly before 8am just in time to catch Caledonia opening up. I walked in and introduced myself whereby Caledonia wasn't long in endearing himself to me by way of a cup of tea...can't beat a cuppa first thing, especialy as I'd skipped mine having to get up so early. Anyway Caledonia blethered away about the events which would unfold throughout the course of the day whilst we awaited Dave KG and Badly Dubbed...I was going to say they couldn't get out their beds early enough but it transpires they never actualy made it to their beds!!!

Anyway numbers two and three turned up just before nine and it was straight down to business. The boys had sourced an A4 bonnet for me and so Dave KG took me aside and proceeded to educate me in "the way of the rotary", which, even if I say so myself, after a false start, I took to quite well...so much so I almost regretted jumping in with both feet and buying a DA during PB's 25% off September sale despite having an appointment booked at the "little shed of happiness". Anyhoo...all is not lost, after a training input from Badly Dubbed on the DA, I learned that it would still have its uses.

The Three Amigo's (plus yours truly) pushed on with the wash and clay of my car, the clay yeilding very little other than from the roof and only three spots of tar were to be found, all on the nearside...I was quite surprised as, other than its weekly wash, the car hadn't been attended to since May.

Next step was to start with some rotary work and despite the fact I'd been nibbling all day long, a glance at my watch revealed it was nearly 1400hrs!!!!!...I couldn't believe my eyes!!!...so a quick bite was served up courtesy of Billy no-stars from Macs and it was straight back to the rotary under the watchful eye of Mr Miagi (?) aka Caledonia.

We had all but finished our various rotary tasks when the next shock hit me...it was 2100hrs and time for dinner!!!...as the old saying goes "time flies when you're enjoying yourself"...fish suppers all round and a lengthy discussion about what the LSP was to be. I'm an AG man through and through and had had a layer of AG HD Wax on the paint and wheels. Dave KG was keen to go down the HD route as (I got the impression anyway) he was unfamiliar with its charateristics (he may correct me though!)...Badly Dubbed was eager for me try some super duper mega expensive (hundrerds of pounds!!!) stuff he had just received that day and Caledonia wanted to stick to his old favourite Colly. We all agreed...or should that be ignored...only kidding Badly D......that we would set aside Badly D's wax as it hadn't been tried and tested...as I'm normaly so predictable in my choices, HD Wax would be nothing new to me, so, I relented and put my faith in Caledonia and his faithfully Colly (there must be a song there somewhere..Old Shep?).

Badly D and I turned our attention to the wheels, tyres, plastic trim and exhausts where I learned that by opening my mind to new products and expanding my array of cleaners I could get some even better results e.g. Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel for the plastic trim (obviously) and Brilliant Metal Polishes 1&2 for the exhausts...both gave fantastic results and were added to my collection of cleaning bits and bobs there and then (well my collection may extend to more than a few bits and bobs but tell the good lady!).

By this time it was 2230hrs and gymnastics time...I mean photography time. The Three Amigo's proceeded to take photographs from every conceivable angle whilst I gingerly clock watched concious that we still hadn't waxed the car and I still had an hour to travel home and get some well earned sleep before my early morning 0545hr alarm call. Not wishing to dampen the boys enthusiasm for their efforts I mentioned to DAve KG my concerns re waxing before it got any later only to be told that both he and Caledonia had the wax applied and buffed in the time it took me to CC NLTG the front grille!!! Oops, now that was embarrasing!!!

2330hrs and the photo shoot came to an end. It had been a strange day for me...never before had I stood and watched whilst others worked on my car, quite a bizarre feeling...and despite working long hours at work...sometimes 20hrs...never before had I spent such a long day and have it vanish in front of me in what felt like 4 or 5hrs.

I'd just like to say a huge thank you to the guys...I know it may have felt as if it was job done and off I went as I was shattered...but honestly..what a great day, learned lots, had good fun (sorry Baddly D, you took a bit of stick and most of it from a stranger!!!) and ended up with swirl free gleam machine.

I would recommend your training day to anyone...in fact I might even pop back with my wifes Ibis A3, despite it only being weeks old!!!

Fantastic, what a team...all the best...a very happy Stuhil.

PS...guys and gals at work now think my car is made of glass!!!!!


----------



## final-spin (Feb 8, 2009)

Car Key said:


> Is brake dust as harmful as it used to be? Because I can spot a potential H&S issue here.


theres always somebody wearing a hi-vis vest with a comment..

you need to get out more!


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

JCW85 said:


> Are brake pads still made out of asbestos these days?


I wouldn't think so, they started to phase asbestos out in the 80s so I'd say that it's gone by now.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*Query*

Just a kind request here 

I've noticed that my recent writeups have been receiving a low star rating from a user or two (5 down to 3, means rated as 1 star)... I wonder if the person rating the thread low would care to give some constructive feedback on their thoughts about the thread for the benefit of myself and the team. Part of what one may call professional development  Is it something specific about the writeup style, length, or rather the detail as I would like to think I am able to cater my writeups to be useful and insightful for the general audience of Detailing World so I would very much welcome to user(s) thoughts on the low thread rating and suggested improvements that we as a team could make, and I as the thread author could make to further benefit the forum.

If its simply a case of rating the thread low for the sake of it or some other reason, carry on regardless  But genuine constructive feedback would very much be welcomed if it is a genuine concern someone would like to raise... :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^ Dave, could it be perhaps that someone was going to rate the thread and clicked accidentally on the lower option? 

If not, I agree, there is no point in rating something and not speaking up about what the person feels the thread is lacking. 

I personally feel your writeups are spot on and indeed encourage people to want to get their cars "like the ones in the pictures". 
I can tell you also that if it wasn't for your writeups I wouldn't have made the two trips with my cars to yourselfs. Thus meaning your details are enhancing your business- as at the end of the day you are running a business regardless of how much you guys enjoy what you do.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

lets be honest your reputation speaks for its self dave mate. you do detailing guides and have thousands of posts. 

i have already said to gordon about the quality of your posts. everytime i read one of your studio posts i learn something new. theres always something changed or something differently done. although sometimes they can be on the long i appreciate after seeing how much you put into the details its only fair that you show this in your studio posts and show everyone that theres more to detailing a car than just polishing up some paint. 

now its obvious that on the case with your threads if folk want to rate them as 2 stars or 3 stars then everyone is entitled to an opinion, but they should give a little feedback on what they think is letting them down, if not then its obvious is folk just doing it for whatever self pleasing reason. 

KG i rate this thread 5*


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent work, though the jpeg compression on the images is not doing the red paint any favours.

Good to see some other techniques used - I shall be trying out that shampoo on my A4


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Stu, thanks for the kind words and was an enjoyable day working alongside you for throughout your tuition 
I'm glad you had as an enjoyable day as we did and that you learned from the detail, now all that's left to do is keep her well maintained using your new found skills 

Davy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If i'm not mistaken i think the mods can tell who rated? 

I think your clutching at straws personally, concentrate more on your work (as you do) and forget what others vote or say, seems as if you have a person/s in mind who are voting lower.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

there is no persons in mind mate. I've done it myself on other forums. If i think a thread isn't up too much then ill say and give it a rating. Date has just simply asked if the votes think there is something wrong them instead of of just voting and not saying anything. Why not say in the thread. As it doesn't just appear too be this thread its his other one as well.. 

We are all grown up on this forum and it's always good to get the critisism out to allow other to improve or change something.

Like yesterday. I asked aboutu your posts in showroom and you have an answer but i lookede in back dated studio posts and found
Some of your old valeting post of cars you were cleaning.

So if anyone has anything to say them just say it them the team will know that there is room for improvement.

But if it is folk getting a kick out of thread rating them carry on.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As Ross says above  ... A low rating with no explanation helps nobody if there is a genuine issue to be raised... I'd far rather have explanations and discussions in threads, for professional development, rather than a simply rating and leaving it. If its just rating a thread 1 star for the hell of it, then fine I wont pretend to understand why, but if its a genuine concern with the posts (which I hope it is as opposed to a simple immature act) then I'd really like to hear what it is so that I can address any concerns


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracking work as usual guys


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As Graham said, don't worry 'bout the ratings Dave. I've got to be honest and say I never look at them anyway. They're kind of pointless in my eyes as I make up my own mind about what's good and what's not. _Your posts are always interesting and informative._ If your looking for critique I'd be only to happy to PM with my personal thoughts, but they would only be my personal thoughts and not necessarily those of anyone else, so would probably not be worth bothering about. However the offers there.

It only remains for me to say that you guys did a fine job as usual. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely work & finish - solid red as mentioned before looks like a great colour to work on.....

Write-up's as usual very well thought out and easy to understand.

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there guys - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice detail. That red is really diggin' the 476s!


----------

